# Characteristics on Terns



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd like to know if any, the characteristics of spawning or mating with Terns. I know that rare, or even unknown breeding methods have not been recoreded in the home aqua but have concerns with the pair I have.

I currently have a 13"er which I introduced a 14" a couple weeks ago. The 13"er is more-so elongated with a bulldog face characteristic, while the 14"er has the regular oval shaped body. Since last weekend, both took up the right side of the 240 which they would not let any other tankmates get close to. The pair has been fighting with each other more constantly, which the 13"er stays at his spot (right side closer to the middle) and doesnt let the Tern pass him, keeping him farthest to the right in the tank. Another thing Ive noticed is that the 13"er has darkened and usually faces directly down at the spot he guards. Even when getting close to the tank, he doesnt swim away and stands his ground.

So what do you think? Possible match? Im not really interested or excited about a breeding pair of P, since it may be a great thing to witness.. but would cause more problems for me. Plus I have no interest or attempts to breed. I have pics to post of each statement Ive mentioned above. I will post them laters on tonight.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sounds like breeding behavior to me. but in many cases like this. eggs havent been layed.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

marco said:


> sounds like breeding behavior to me. but in many cases like this. eggs havent been layed.


 That's basically what i've been thinking too since one P seems to be guarding a specific spot from your explanation! Well either that or it's just a territorial thing!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I really cant make any judgement call since ive never breed ternetzi. However for pygos that sort of behaviour points to territorial issues. Several months ago Raptor noticed the same behaviour but no spawnning occured.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK thanks you guys.







As I said, I dont know anything about breeding behaviors and the signs, if it were to happen. I guess theres no need to post pictures since they wont do any help, or support the question if they're breeding, since you guys already gave me great reasons.

Thanks again!!!


----------

